# Suzue Hub Question...



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

I am debating what kind of hubs to get for a fixed gear project. Looking at the IRO hubs, which are flip/flop cartridge bearing type, and a pair of Suzue hubs, which are flip/flop also, but with cup & cone type bearings.

What is the bearing quality of Suzue's cup & cone type hubs? How do they compare to anything in the Shimano line-up in terms of smoothness?

I kind of want to get the Suzue's b/c cup and cone hubs tend to be a little easier/cheaper to service, but i hate cheap bearings...Thoughts?

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## FixedPip (Feb 5, 2004)

*I would avoid the Suzue Jr hubs*

The main problem with the Suzue Jr hubs is the quality is all over the place, they often need to be 'broken' in (some come with rough race surfaces), their soft threads are not up to a lot of riding and overall while they're nice and photogenic, IMHO they are junk. If you manage to get a 'good' set, you will still need to repack and adjust every six months.

I would suggest finding an alternative hub.

Suzue Pro Max (come in both a sealed bearing or traditional cup and cone forms)
Surly
IRO hubs
Kogswell
Goldtech.

Older quality vintage hubs like: Suntours, Campy, Shimano etc. Often you can find NOS floating around.

These can all be had for a little more money than the Suzue Jrs and you'll end with a wheel that will give you years of service.

I know some people who've had no problems with the Suzue Jrs but on the whole, I would avoid them.


----------



## gspot (Sep 21, 2003)

*Suzue = Bad*

Stay away from the Suzue basic hubs. They are cheap, and I have heard many stories o the threads stripping out. They also have a square bearing feel out of the box, and need cleaning, repacking, etc. to remove this feel. IRO hubs on the other hand are smooth cartridge bearings, which don't require routine maintanence like readjustiung cup and cone bearings. IRO hubs are also only about $80 for a pair if you order directly from them. A bargain, IMO, especially with different spacings available, and track nuts included. IRO hubs also are very pretty, with a design reminiscent of the old campy nuevo record hubs.

http://www.irocycle.com/fixedgearandsinglespeedbikeframesfromirocycleinc/id70.html


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

*thanks*

I will probably end up going w/ the IROs...seem like a solid deal, and they look pretty cool too.. Thanks...


----------



## nilepoc (Sep 5, 2004)

turbomatic73 said:


> I will probably end up going w/ the IROs...seem like a solid deal, and they look pretty cool too.. Thanks...


Does anyone have experience with the iro wheel sets made witht he velocity rims? I am looking at ordering a set of the 170 dollar ones.


----------



## DropTheHammer (Dec 10, 2002)

The Suzue Jr. hubs are junk, but if you have to get them, here's a tip...

pack some toothpaste or fine valve grinding compund in the bearings and ride for a hundred miles, Then take the bearings out and clean and repack them. They will be smooth as butta.

Don't look down on open bearings. remember, Campy uses them and they are hard to beat for smoothness!


----------



## marron (Nov 25, 2002)

*Old school*



DropTheHammer said:


> The Suzue Jr. hubs are junk, but if you have to get them, here's a tip...
> 
> pack some toothpaste or fine valve grinding compund in the bearings and ride for a hundred miles, Then take the bearings out and clean and repack them. They will be smooth as butta.
> 
> Don't look down on open bearings. remember, Campy uses them and they are hard to beat for smoothness!


I used the same trick to get a (free) Suze hub close to working tolerences. I agree with the consensus, they're near junk and not worth the low prices you often see.


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

I hope I'm not too late in posting this, but I'm an MTBRer, and seldom find myself here. 

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=46333&highlight=suzue

This was my solution for my Suzue Basic hubs, and they've held up well over about 6 weeks and 1800 miles. My GF's wasn't so lucky, and had to go at her hub with a super fine machinist's file to get the fixed side threads to take. They're were effed up out of the box, and simply would not take a cog straight.

Whatever you choose, the poor-man's grease ports have been flawless, and I highly recommend a similar mod for any loose-bearing hub. ("Sealed" bearings suck anyway, and in few cases offer any performance advantage. That, and they're unecessarily wasteful. At least, that's my opinion!)


----------



## gspot (Sep 21, 2003)

*300mi?*

You ride 300 miles a week? Woah!


----------

